# Bearded Mountaineer (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 8, 2014)

This is such a cool species of hummingbird that is endemic to southern Peru. We were lucky to have this fellow hanging around the garden of one of our hotels on my recent Peru photo workshop.

Cheers!







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/125 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2014)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done Glenn.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Glenn. 
Lovely shot, such vivid facial colours, almost a metallic sheen. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2014)

pretty cool!


----------

